

Ask HN: To you, what is a 'full-stack developer/engineer'? - zatkin


======
cauterized
A web developer who can do client side (CSS, JS, HTML), server side, and knows
the essentials of relational databases and SQL. Understands HTTP and the
request/response cycle. Systems/DevOps and newer protocols like websockets or
WebRTC are nice to have but only a dealbreaker for specialized projects. The
idea is that they should be able to jump in and help out with any part of a
web app, or implement a feature top to bottom without having to hand it off to
someone else at a boundary.

------
greenyoda
Someone asked the same question a few days ago and got lots of replies:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9032870](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9032870)

------
davidw
A buzzword, mostly. I suppose you could use it to mean someone who knows about
web development from the back end to the front end, and all the bits and
pieces in between.

------
jacquesm
Someone who knows how to hold a soldering iron and program in javascript.

